# Strange E-level Problem; Sensor Bad?



## baconfenders (Dec 16, 2010)

Here's the symptom: when the car turns on, I have all four corners white on the controller. When I attempt to set a preset, the left front corner fails (turns red). Initially, I suspected one of my splices had broken, so I went back and re-spliced all three wires for the left front corner; this did not solve the problem. 

I suspect the sensor itself is bad. I am just curious if anyone else with E-level has seen a similar issue. I went ahead and ordered a replacement but just in case I am wrong...


----------



## OVRWRKD (Jul 1, 2010)

Try swapping it with another sensor, This will help narrow down the issue. If following you then sensor related, if it stays put then its a wiring issue and you'll need to go from there. There is a sheet that accuair can send you to check the voltages at the connector on the ecu.


----------



## 1490R32 (Jan 9, 2011)

It might be the amount of travel in that sensor is exceeding the 30% difference between the other ones. Mine did it everytime i went up or down a incline like a driveway. I called accuair and they told me to move the sensor and it fixed the problem. They were working fine on your old car and i dont think they just go bad. Good luck.


----------



## baconfenders (Dec 16, 2010)

OVRWRKD said:


> Try swapping it with another sensor, This will help narrow down the issue. If following you then sensor related, if it stays put then its a wiring issue and you'll need to go from there. There is a sheet that accuair can send you to check the voltages at the connector on the ecu.


 Yeah please send this if you can.


----------



## absence (Jun 30, 2009)

1490R32 said:


> It might be the amount of travel in that sensor is exceeding the 30% difference between the other ones. Mine did it everytime i went up or down a incline like a driveway. I called accuair and they told me to move the sensor and it fixed the problem. They were working fine on your old car and i dont think they just go bad. Good luck.


 If you ran the calibration, and it 'passed,' its probably not a travel issue. Another test for the 30 percent scenario is to, when it happens, get the car back to level ground, cycle the ECU (off/on) and see if the sensor is OK again.


----------



## 1490R32 (Jan 9, 2011)

Mine passed the calibration and still did it so i would not rule it out.


----------



## baconfenders (Dec 16, 2010)

absence said:


> If you ran the calibration, and it 'passed,' its probably not a travel issue. Another test for the 30 percent scenario is to, when it happens, get the car back to level ground, cycle the ECU (off/on) and see if the sensor is OK again.


 Mine will not even complete a calibration. It tries, but then the controlled strobes 3 times between the 2 second delay. 

Regardless, I dicked up two sensors during the install and they need to be replaced anyway. I'll report back when I get them.


----------



## absence (Jun 30, 2009)

RU1NED said:


> Mine will not even complete a calibration. It tries, but then the controlled strobes 3 times between the 2 second delay.
> 
> Regardless, I dicked up two sensors during the install and they need to be replaced anyway. I'll report back when I get them.


 it happens lol. 

if you do'nt complete the calibration, none of it will work. you can go manual -- but presets are out. 

i'd take jared's advice and swap sensors though. at least you'll know if its the sensor or a travel/out-of-range issue. 

GL


----------



## MechEngg (Jan 13, 2009)

Make sure that your sensors all have approximately the same full range of motion, if your fronts have only 1 inch of vertical movement and your rears have say 2.5" of movement then they might read off from each other. More even check that from side to side the mounting is almost identical, the larger the range, the more accurate the e-level will be and fewer problems you will have (2.75" being the max)


----------



## baconfenders (Dec 16, 2010)

MechEngg said:


> Make sure that your sensors all have approximately the same full range of motion, if your fronts have only 1 inch of vertical movement and your rears have say 2.5" of movement then they might read off from each other. More even check that from side to side the mounting is almost identical, the larger the range, the more accurate the e-level will be and fewer problems you will have (2.75" being the max)


The front left sensor was in fact bad. Replaced it and all is well. 

Everything running 100%. 

:beer:


----------



## MechEngg (Jan 13, 2009)

RU1NED said:


> The front left sensor was in fact bad. Replaced it and all is well.
> 
> Everything running 100%.
> 
> :beer:


Glad you figured it out :thumbup:


----------

